# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  کد ماشین حساب در اسمبلی 8086

## ehsan*ehsan

سلام دوستان.
آقا کسی کد ماشین حساب رو در زبان اسمبلی داره که چهار عمل اصلی رو انجام بده؟
اگه داشته باشه به ایمیل من سند کنه.ehsan_danesh65_yahoo.com
چون فردا لازم دارم.
اکه کسی این کمک و به من بکنه یه عمر دعاش می کنم.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

درخواست جالبي نيست، ولي چون داشتمش، ميزارم.
با ماكرو اسمبلر كامپايلش كن.
توضيحات هم داره، بقيش هم با خودت.

----------


## ehsan*ehsan

آقا خیلی با معرفتی.
نوکرتم.
انشا ا... در تمام مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی.
دعات می کنم.
با اجازه

----------


## mortezamsp

سلام آقا.

بابا بیا اینم بگیر!

http://cplusplus.blogsky.com/1388/04/19/post-35/

----------


## ehsan*ehsan

آقا از شما هم به خاطر لطفی که نسبت به من داشتین تشکر می کنم.

یک دنیا ممنون.

----------


## m_foroutan

میشه به منم کمک کنید؟ :افسرده: 
من ماشین حسابی احتیاج دارم که اعداد کسری رو دریافت کنه و چهار عمل اصلی رو انجام بده

----------


## namira-group

اينم داشته باش:‌http://namira-6.blogfa.com/post/95

----------


## zahra767676

سلام کسی سورس paint به زبان اسمبلی رو داره؟

----------


## MariaInept

ابتدا یک ماشین حساب آماده کنید تا با هم پیش رویم.ماشین حساب موبایل هم می شود.۱.هفت رقم شماره ی تلفن خود را در نظر بگیرید.۲.حالا سه رقم اول آن را وارد ماشین حساب کنید.یعنی اگر تلفن شما ۱۲۳۴۵۶۷ باشد ۱۲۳ را در ماشین حساب وارد کنید.۳.حالا این سه رقم را در ۸۰ ضرب کنید و حاصل را با ۱ جمع کنید.۴.عدد به دست آمده را در ۲۵۰ ضرب کنید.۵.حالا چهار رقم پایانی تلفن خود رابا عدد به دست آمده جمع کنید. یک بار دیگر چهار رقم پایانی شماره ی خود را با آن جمع کنید.۶.عدد ۲۵۰ را از حاصل به دست آمده کم کنید.۷.حالا حاصل را تقسیم بر ۲ کنید.  :)

----------

